# Lip balm consistency like BOdyshop or Carmex's tin



## hobbiz (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi all! I been making lip balms for a few months and tried many recipes. However, I can never reach the consistency like Carmex or Bodyshop tin. My lip balm consistency is much harder and not sticky and gelling anywhere like those big brand's. Its like a layer of frozen fat (sorry, my English is bad so I cant describe clearly)
My current recipe is:
15%BW
25%Cocoa Butter
15% Coconut Oil (76)
25% Sweet Almond OIl
10% Grapeseed oil
10% Castor OIl

Is it because I dont have Lanolin in my recipe, or should I reduce more BW? Is there anyway to make my lip balm have the same consistency like those big brands?


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 28, 2010)

> Key Ingredients
> Menthol; camphor; phenol; lanolin; cocoa butter; salicylic acid; vitamin e; Shea butter; Petroleum jelly.



Could it be the petrolium jelly you are missing. That is what is slick and 'fat' like.


----------



## hobbiz (Mar 28, 2010)

Well, I do think so too. However, after taking a look at this lip balm maker (Sorry I forgot to post the link: http://www.chagrinvalleysoapandcraft.com/lipbutter.htm) , I see they use no petrolatum products but still produce a slick and sticky consistency alike.
In Carmex (for cold sores) pot, their ingredients only include  Frangance in Petrolatum, Lanolin, COcoa Butter, Salicylic Acid and Wax Base (so no Petro Jelly?).


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 28, 2010)

vaseline = petrolatum


----------



## hobbiz (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, I tried to lower my BW to only 10% while CO and cocoa butter is 20% each. My lip balm pot is too soft, I can easily scoop out with a finger and certainly the consistency is no way alike Carmex. WHen I scoop out my lip balm pot, the piece is look like animal fat and definitely not sticky like Carmex. Anyone help meeeeeeeee?

I have read an article somewhere on line and it said that only putting petrolatum products can create such consistency. Homemade 100% natural lip balm can not make such creamy and sticky lip balm.
HOWEVER, what I saw on the http://www.chagrinvalleysoapandcraft.com/lipbutter.htm told me that they can still produce such consistency.

Anyone, please help meeeee.


----------



## Zenobiah (Mar 30, 2010)

I got similar slickness as mineral oil with castor oil in my lip balm. 
I found my recipe at gracefruit.com


----------



## hobbiz (Mar 30, 2010)

Zenobiah said:
			
		

> I got similar slickness as mineral oil with castor oil in my lip balm.
> I found my recipe at gracefruit.com


Well I also use CAstor oil in my recipe (10%) but cant achieve what I wanted.

Or maybe hardness is an attribute of natural lip balm and consumers will happily accept it?


----------



## Lindy (Mar 30, 2010)

Try this:

Beeswax - 1/3
Hard Oils/Butters - 1/3
Soft Oils - 1/3


----------



## hobbiz (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks. But it is the basic lip balm recipe and its consistency is for tube, quite hard for pot.  :? 
I am thinking of increasing percentage of butter much higher. Any other ideas?


----------



## Lindy (Mar 31, 2010)

I use that recipe for pot as well..... it sells well for me in both tube and pot....


----------



## hobbiz (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks Lindy. I tried to raise Cocoa butter ratio to 35% so the total butter/hard oil ratio is ~50%. It produced a much softer but solid enough for a lip balm tin. However I cant get creamy and sticky texture like Carmex, now I think it requires jelly.


----------

